# What can I expect During E.V.O.C. and Fire Arms Training



## Michael1979

Hey all, new to MASSCOPS and currently in the Academy, one of the last academic exams is on the horizon and we are getting ready for E.V.O.C. and Firearms, i was wondering if there is anything I should be expecting or prepare for, for each? Any help would be appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Johnny Law

Two of the best portions of the academy, in my unhumble opinion. I excelled at both, probably because they were hands on, and likely because they were subjects in which I also have hobby time. Enjoy them both, keep the shiny side up on the EVOC, and for God's sake keep your weapon pointed downrange at all times when it isn't holstered! Carry baby wipes in your gear bag for firearms so you can wash your hands and face before eating chow, otherwise you are going to ingest some lead dust. Also, drive that EVOC like you stole it!


----------



## Guest

Expect fun. Also, in evoc, the car can handle more than you think. Push limits safely. Know the vehicle and your limits. It could save lives someday.


----------



## Rock

You're in the academy now and posting on Masscops? So what academy are you attending? How's the PT? What department are you getting on to?


----------



## Bloodhound

I assume you're in the Lowell Academy, your screename is Michael and your DOB is 1979? Dude, get your head down, there's still a looong way to graduation day.


----------



## Rock

It'd be tough to figure that one out huh?


----------



## Guest

Don't roll the cruiser and don't shoot yourself or anyone else.


----------



## LGriffin

Wow, you're either dumb as a brick or you've got brass balls posting while you're in the academy!

With regard to your question, it all depends on the instructors but this is the stuff you actually need to be good at. You've suffered through all the BS PC crap and you're finally biting into the meat in the sandwich, so if you suck at either, you're in for a long ride...

Know your weapon. Unfortunately, I got mine three days before we did FAT and it had a defective ejection port which is consistent with limp wristing, so my hot shells were flying down my sweaty vest. I've been shooting since 12, so I knew it wasn't me, but you don't protest in the academy, you go where your told. It wasn't until the instructor watched me and then shot my firearm that they realized it was defective. Fortunately, one of the MSP DI's had the same weapon and gave me his to use.

EVOC is some of the best fun you'll have. We were relocated a few times during our training and one of our guys crashed a cruiser in a small crappy mall parking lot. Fortunately, he was okay, but the cruiser wasn't though he went on to be an excellent cop. 

Enjoy!


----------



## honor12900

Michael1979 I'm guessing your in the T academy. Both are very fun, just don't kill yourself or anyone else.


----------



## 263FPD

Michael1979 said:


> Hey all, new to MASSCOPS and currently in the Academy, one of the last academic exams is on the horizon and we are getting ready for E.V.O.C. and Firearms, i was wondering if there is anything I should be expecting or prepare for, for each? Any help would be appreciated, thank you!


Get your suspended license re-instated, and don't bring your gun that you obliterated the serial number on....

Just kidding. Expect lots of shooting, and lots of higgh stress driving. Two of the best weeks that academy offers. Have fun, be careful, and don't do anything stupid. You'll be fine.


----------



## Gil

LGriffin said:


> Wow, you're either dumb as a brick or you've got brass balls posting while you're in the academy!


 There ya go scaring the new kids off again lol


----------



## Deuce

What to expect from EVOC and firearms training?

Seriously? Gee I don't know, how to drive a police car and shoot a gun??? Am I off base here?? Ok, maybe I'm wrong, maybe they delve further in to Con Law and MA Art14.. The axiom 'never a dumb question' is wrong..

Get off the computer and go memorize the 4th Amendment....


----------



## LGriffin

Gil said:


> There ya go scaring the new kids off again lol


Awww, throw me a bone, Gil! CC wouldn't even let us play with the last one I outed:stomp:


----------



## cc3915

LGriffin said:


> CC wouldn't even let us play with the last one I outed:stomp:


Go pick on massdriver for awhile. That will make you feel better.


----------



## adroitcuffs

Damn, who has time for the internet while they're in the academy?!?

(...and before some of my "friends" point it out, yes, there was no internet when I was in the academy, lmao!)


----------



## cc3915

adroitcuffs said:


> Damn, who has time for the internet while they're in the academy?!?
> 
> (...and before some of my "friends" point it out, yes, there was no internet when I was in the academy, lmao!)


I don't know how we survived.


----------



## LGriffin

cc3915 said:


> Go pick on massdriver for awhile. That will make you feel better.


Yawn. That's like catching a shark and throwing it back in to play with a sardine.


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> ROFLMAO! even though I'm laughing, it does happen. seen it happen first hand where the recruit had to take time off from the academy on Friday before EVOC to get his license reinstated.......


I've told the story before, but it never gets old; we had an applicant come to his interview with a default warrant on him. He was told to go through the "special door" when he arrived (which leads to the cell block), then was told to remove his jacket, tie, belt, and shoes.


----------



## cc3915

Delta784 said:


> I've told the story before, but it never gets old; we had an applicant come to his interview with a default warrant on him. He was told to go through the "special door" when he arrived (which leads to the cell block), then was told to remove his jacket, tie, belt, and shoes.


Did he get the job??? :yellowcarded:


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> Did he get the job??? :yellowcarded:


The subsequent life-no parole sentence he received for first-degree murder was kind of a speed bump for his law enforcement career.


----------



## cc3915

Delta784 said:


> The subsequent life-no parole sentence he received for first-degree murder was kind of a speed bump for his law enforcement career.


Oh I see.

---
- Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## niteowl1970

Delta784 said:


> The subsequent life-no parole sentence he received for first-degree murder was kind of a speed bump for his law enforcement career.


That's a little harsh don't you think? After all he was obviously "trying to turn his life around."


----------



## Guest

niteowl1970 said:


> That's a little harsh don't you think? After all he was obviously "trying to turn his life around."


The warrant was for something relatively minor (simple A&B IIRC)......he later raped a woman, then bashed her skull in with a boulder.


----------



## 263FPD

Delta784 said:


> The warrant was for something relatively minor (simple A&B IIRC)......he later raped a woman, then bashed her skull in with a boulder.


Soooooooo He didn't get the job?????


----------



## Guest

263FPD said:


> Soooooooo He didn't get the job?????


His bypass appeal is sitting at Civil Service, pending his conviction appeal.


----------



## LA Copper

263FPD said:


> Expect lots of shooting, and lots of higgh stress driving. Two of the best weeks that academy offers. Have fun, be careful, and don't do anything stupid. You'll be fine.


Are you saying you only shoot for two weeks while in the academy? I must be reading that wrong.


----------



## GARDA

Member discarded post.


----------



## Guest

LA Copper said:


> Are you saying you only shoot for two weeks while in the academy? I must be reading that wrong.


We had one week classroom, one week live fire at the range.....2 weeks total. My class may have been unique in that everyone who wasn't prior military already had shooting experience, so it went off without a hitch.


----------



## LA Copper

Wow, what a difference. We shot three days a week for four months of our six month academy. I don't think two weeks is nearly enough time to learn how to use a tool, which has deadly consequences, not to mention the tool that might save our lives... especially for folks who've never shot before.


----------



## Guest

LA Copper said:


> Wow, what a difference. We shot three days a week for four months of our six month academy. I don't think two weeks isn't nearly enough time to learn how to use a tool, which has deadly consequences, not to mention the tool that might save our lives... especially for folks who've never shot before.


My academy was only 13 weeks (the average is twice that now) so we had limited time, plus the logistics of finding a place to shoot is always difficult in this gun-hating state (we used a range at Fort Devens). I've been shooting handguns since I was 10 years old, so it was second-nature to me, and I had no problem scoring 98-100 every time, even back when the MCJTC standards had a 50-foot line (the maximum for handguns is now 25 feet).


----------



## LA Copper

Delta784 said:


> My academy was only 13 weeks (the average is twice that now) so we had limited time, plus the logistics of finding a place to shoot is always difficult in this gun-hating state (we used a range at Fort Devens).


I find this amazing. Definitely much different philosphies from here to there, that's for sure.


----------



## Guest

LA Copper said:


> I find this amazing. Definitely much different philosphies from here to there, that's for sure.


When I first got on QPD, we trained/qualified on firearms at the Boston PD range, which is located on land owned by the City of Boston, but is within the geographical boundaries of Quincy (whenever the range has an attempted break, we have to take the report). The mayors of Boston and Quincy got into a pissing contest about the Boston PD Bomb Squad taking explosive devices through Quincy neighborhoods to detonate them at the Boston PD range in Quincy, which resulted in us being excommunicated for a few years from using the Boston PD range.

We eventually reached an agreement with a private gun club to use their ranges to qualify, but in the meantime, I went over a year without qualifying, simply because we had no place to shoot.


----------



## LA Copper

Delta784 said:


> When I first got on QPD, we trained/qualified on firearms at the Boston PD range, which is located on land owned by the City of Boston, but is within the geographical boundaries of Quincy (whenever the range has an attempted break, we have to take the report). The mayors of Boston and Quincy got into a pissing contest about the Boston PD Bomb Squad taking explosive devices through Quincy neighborhoods to detonate them at the Boston PD range in Quincy, which resulted in us being excommunicated for a few years from using the Boston PD range.
> 
> We eventually reached an agreement with a private gun club to use their ranges to qualify, but in the meantime, I went over a year without qualifying, simply because we had no place to shoot.


Can't we all just get along?

Going over a year without qualifying is unacceptable. The chief and the mayor never shoud've allowed that to happen. There is always alternatives.


----------



## 263FPD

LA Copper said:


> Are you saying you only shoot for two weeks while in the academy? I must be reading that wrong.


Unfortunately, I shot only for one week in the academy. The other week was driving.

---------- Post added at 07:56 ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 ----------



LA Copper said:


> Wow, what a difference. We shot three days a week for four months of our six month academy. I don't think two weeks is nearly enough time to learn how to use a tool, which has deadly consequences, not to mention the tool that might save our lives... especially for folks who've never shot before.


You guys do it right. However I take in to consideration that your agency gets in to a lot more officer involved shootings than most of us here.


----------



## LA Copper

Definitely a big difference from east to west. And very true, I'm sure we do have more OIS incidents; when I first came on, we averaged around 140 per year. We're down to around 50-70 nowadays.

However, even if we were to only have one OIS per year, it is incumbent upon the agency to ensure each and every officer is properly trained with their firearms because this type of critical incident can, and does, happen anywhere. 

Not to mention being able to properly use our firearms could save our own life. Just look around the country at all these nutjobs that are shooting multiple people for any reason. (And let's not forget the lawsuits because the agency didn't properly train their officers.(


----------



## 263FPD

I agree that we should practice more often. While we do not have to qual. more than twice a year, we have an in dooe range and ammo is there just for the asking. I go several times a year when the mood strikes me. I usually shoot 96 or 98 out of a 100 during every qual., so I don't feel that I am too bad at it. If our agnecy made us qualify quaterly, I'd have no problem with it, but it is what it is.


----------



## frapmpd24

GARDA said:


> Most cops (guys anyway) think that they are great at shooting, driving and f*cking.
> Lucky for us, you don't have to be good at any of the three in order to enjoy doing them !!!


And with a more than a few female recruits, there were a some in the academy that did all three. There were also some fellow classmates that failed in their conquest for the last one too.

Firearms, EVOC, and the autopsy's at the ME's office (yeah, it was a busy day there), were hands down, the top three parts of the academy. The week of firearms at Devens was a week in may that it didn't get below 95. Friday afternoon a few soldiers were on the adjacent range firing off some 50 cal. machine gun rounds (and were nice enough during a break to share :teeth_smile As were were finishing up the last of our qualifications, some of the the 50 cal. rounds the troops were firing (okay, alot of the rounds) ended up in the above the burm in the pine trees. Being 95 and dry all week, it didn't take long for the full size pine trees above to light on fire and with a wind blowing the direction of our range, soon the pine trees on our range were ablaze. We wrapped up pretty quick and got the hell out of there up to the main road, as there was only one dirt road out, and the way the fire was spreading, we would have been trapped in short order. As we get to the top for formation and dismissal, a convoy of ding dings began to arive.

For EVOC, since there were three of us from my department, I paired up with a seasoned Chelsea Officer who origionally got on back in the 70's and after some years out on disability got cleared to come back at 59 yrs-old and had to simply attend the academy. He got a brand new cruiser for EVOC from the Chief who jokingly told him it was not 1970 anymore and to bring it back in one piece. Let's just say it was invaluable pairing up with him, as he tought me a few things. Even though the troopers told us "No fun, no laughing"... we laughed our balls off, pushed the crusier to it's limits, spun out a few times, and as said before "drove it like we stole it".


----------



## BrickCop

If Trooper Bam Bam is still teaching EVOC you can expect frequent stops so he can preen in every side and rearview mirror that captures his reflection.



(He is a good guy- just busting 'em).


----------



## WaterPistola

EVOC and Fire Arms training? aka Bang bang Screech screech?


----------



## csauce777

LA Copper said:


> I'm sure we do have more OIS incidents; when I first came on, we averaged around 140 per year. We're down to around 50-70 nowadays.


That's crazy. I'm sure if we looked at the numbers, you guys (LAPD) alone have 5 times (or more) OIS annually than the entire Commonwealth.

Add in the rest of the LA County agencies and it must be nutts.


----------



## Killjoy

Driving and shooting.

Now shut up, Student Officer.


----------



## Michael1979

EVOC was fantastic and the Range was awesome, 3 Weeks to go!!! Thanks for all the help earlier guys I appreciate it!!


----------



## 263FPD

No offense to the thread starter but it takes giant set of balls to post while in the academy.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

One way to make the instructors respect you is to do a "donut" at the finish line (EVOC). They love that shit, try it out......


----------



## Johnny Law

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> One way to make the instructors respect you is to do a "donut" at the finish line (EVOC). They love that shit, try it out......


I power braked at the starting line, just to make sure my tires had the maximum grip.


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> I called the head instructor over the radio and told him I was dropping the hammer in turn 4.


We had a guy who tried to make it through the 3-cone slalom (just after the 50-yard straightway that set you up for failure) at about 60mph....he made it through the first cone, started to fishtail on the second, and then completely lost it on the third, doing about three 360's in a cloud of smoke.

For the rest of the pursuit driving course, that particular driver had to wear an orange traffic cone on his head, which meant he had to tilt his head sideways in order to drive, and even had to wear it during breaks and lunch.


----------



## OfficerObie59

I ended up going through my academy EVOC literally 3 months after I took an anti-terrorism driving course with the Army. Training in J turns in EVOC would have been very beneficial, IMO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Law

OfficerObie59 said:


> I ended up going through my academy EVOC literally 3 months after I took an anti-terrorism driving course with the Army. Training in J turns in EVOC would have been very beneficial, IMO.


For the driver, not the car. I had a pursuit once where I was the secondary unit, and the pursuit was literally coming right at me as I was driving toward it. After the douche suspect passed by, I put it in reverse and backed up at about 45 mph (at least I think it was, the reverse gear was spooled up like a bitch), slammed on the brakes, put myself into a reverse J-turn, ass into someone's driveway, dropped it into drive and put the petal to the metal. All of this was smooth as hell, and the primary officer says to this day "that was awesome".

The cruiser, however, was never right after that. The trans was fucked, so they painted it over and gave it to a detective because it never shifted correctly again. Probably needed a rebuild.


----------



## Michael1979

Graduation in Two Days, Not just a set of balls, but the confidence to know that I was going to make it!


----------



## Michael1979

Its Sergeant now gentlemen.


----------



## Bloodhound

Michael1979 said:


> Its Sergeant now gentlemen.


Congrats Sarge. I just went and re-read this thread, there's quite a few members no longer with us...So Michael, which was it you were in at the time, Lowell or the T?


----------



## Roy Fehler

Michael1979 said:


> Its Sergeant now gentlemen.


We’re all VERY impressed.


----------



## IraHayes

Michael1979 said:


> Its Sergeant now gentlemen.


I think that's awesome 👌


----------



## Michael1979

Bloodhound said:


> Congrats Sarge. I just went and re-read this thread, there's quite a few members no longer with us...So Michael, which was it you were in at the time, Lowell or the T?


Lowell MPOC 2, To


Bloodhound said:


> Congrats Sarge. I just went and re-read this thread, there's quite a few members no longer with us...So Michael, which was it you were in at the time, Lowell or the T?


At the time of the original post, it was Lowell, M.P.O.C. 2, great academy, great guys, ill always miss the academy days somewhat lol, but Ill always remember what they said is that you blink and its over. 11 Years has gone by in a flash.


----------



## Tango_Sierra

This was a great thread, it had everything- an innocent but foolish self incriminating question to start, ball busting, good advice and an 11 year old thread resurrection with a twist…. Congrats Sgt.


----------

